# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Appleseed - Jan 10th - Myakka City, FL

## B964

Range: Manatee Gun and Archery Club

Address: Myakka City, FL 34251

Website:  http://www.manateegunclub.com/index.html

GPS for Myakka City, FL:
Lat N 27.47702
        N 27* 28' 37.3"

Long W 82.15392
        W 82* 9' 14.1"

When:  Jan 10 & 11, Feb 21 & 22, Mar 28 & 29, Apr 18 & 19, Oct 24 & 25, Nov 28 & 29, Dec 12 & 13

Range Fee:  $10 per person, per day.

Camping available:    Yes, 20 RV hook ups, water and electric ONLY, and 20 tent sights.  Shower available.   State park @ 5 miles away for over flow of campers

Hotels:   There are four motels at the I-75 & SR64 (exit 220 coming from the North) Bradenton exit. The range is approx 22mi east of the Interstate.

Econo Lodge
607 67th Street Circle East, Bradenton, FL
(941) 745-1988

Days Inn
644 67th Street Circle East, Bradenton, FL
(941) 746-2505

Holiday Inn Express
648 67Th Street Circle East, Bradenton, FL
(800) 465-4329

Motel 6 - Review
660 67th Street Circle E, Bradenton, FL
(941) 747-6005

Directions:  From I-75 take exit 42 east (State Road 64). Proceed east twenty two miles to Logue Road. Turn left, go north 1.2 miles to the entrance on the left.

State Laws to be aware of:  Check local/state laws

Misc: This location is 25 / 100 meter  The April 18-19 Appleseed is a Special Patriot's Day Event


email: enginebuilder@hotmail.com or (813)385-3968 

Link to register: Jan 10-11 http://www.eventbrite.com/event/224331983 
                          Feb 21-22 http://www.eventbrite.com/event/224339004 
                          Mar 28-29 http://www.eventbrite.com/event/224342013 
                          Apr 18-19 http://www.eventbrite.com/event/224343016 
                          Oct 24-25 http://www.eventbrite.com/event/224345022 
                          Nov 28-29 http://www.eventbrite.com/event/224349034 
                          Dec 12-13 http://www.eventbrite.com/event/224350037

----------

